# Church of the Blessed Sacrament/Rio De Janeiro, Brazil



## JRE313 (Aug 16, 2014)

Check it Out!


----------



## BluffCity (Aug 16, 2014)

The church is spectacular and you really captured all of the colors


----------



## JimMcClain (Aug 16, 2014)

A little heavy on the reds. Otherwise, I like it.

Jim


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 17, 2014)

You DO get around don't you!!
i like it other than alittle 'soft' for me. Always live your stuff 
Nancy


----------



## ruifo (Aug 17, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Rick50 (Aug 17, 2014)

I do like it but it is a bit on the dark side. Maybe as intended though.


----------



## JRE313 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> I do like it but it is a bit on the dark side. Maybe as intended though.



Yes it was intended, It was very dark in there.


----------



## Browncoat (Aug 17, 2014)

JimMcClain said:


> A little heavy on the reds. Otherwise, I like it.
> 
> Jim



Yeah, this.

Excellent image, and I love the vibrant colors. I think you've got the red dialed up a bit too much for my tastes, though.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 17, 2014)

must be a magnificent place


----------



## JRE313 (Aug 17, 2014)

greybeard said:


> must be a magnificent place



Indeed


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 17, 2014)

A little more cooked than I like, but it's very well done, just the same.   It's clear you had good control of the process and got the image you wanted.   This would have been great in the recently closed HDR thread as an example of "overcooked" that works.


----------



## Reiep (Aug 18, 2014)

A little less of red on the carpets and it's perfect. I like the light reflection in the middle.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 18, 2014)

colors ruin it for me.  Don't look realistic at the slightest.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 18, 2014)

Braineack said:


> colors ruin it for me.  Don't look realistic at the slightest.



That's a bit presumptuous. Perhaps the OP is a Mantis shrimp? I personally suffer from deuteranopia and my world is slightly bleaker.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 18, 2014)

How is it presumptuous?  To assume my eyes are correct in what they are seeing and the information my brain is taking from it? I've spent more than half my life with my eyes opened; that's a lot of data to compare it to.

even if _you_ suffer from color blindness, you can still see normal to _you_.

Candle light does not glow bright red.  sunlight does not glow blue.  Incandescent light does not glow green.  It not appear appear to look realistic to me.   Even if it did, the scene would not be so evenly lit.  It looks cartoonish at best to me.

And for an HDR, the blacks seem to be fairly clipped as well.

I also don't like the wide-distortion, the left side appears to be disorted more than the right side.  I'd like to see it corrected, or at least evened out.  (this is confirmed by measured the angle of the walls on either side of the frame; they don't match)


----------



## hamlet (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, the picture is a bit uneven, but it is a bit small for me to see any clipping.



Braineack said:


> How is it presumptuous?  To assume my eyes are correct in what they are seeing and the information my brain is taking from it? I've spent more than half my life with my eyes opened; that's a lot of data to compare it to.
> 
> even if _you_ suffer from color blindness, you can still see normal to _you_.
> 
> Candle light does not glow bright red.  sunlight does not glow blue.  Incandescent light does not glow green.  It not appear appear to look realistic to me.   Even if it did, the scene would not be so evenly lit.  It looks cartoonish at best to me.



Are we talking about my view of colours or your view? Because it is probably not the same. My red for example is not like your red. To me this looks like a modern day reinterpretation of 15th century paintings.


----------



## JimMcClain (Aug 18, 2014)

Braineack said:


> How is it presumptuous?  To assume...[sssssnip]


Or you just could have said, "it's not presumptuous, it's opinion" and left it at that. I know it should have been apparent, what with your immediate disclaimer of "...for me." But apparently not.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 18, 2014)

Good call. I'll own up to my mistake.


----------



## JRE313 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for All your Comments. The Candles were red though and There was Blue on the Walls.


----------

